# Confused!?



## youngarmywife (May 31, 2010)

My husband and I are a young couple. And my sex drive is pretty big. He rejects me for sex a lot, and we don't have it as much as we could. But later on i'll pick up his ipod to see he's watched porn that day. It makes me feel horrid. I feel like he'd rather watch that then have sex with his own wife who wants it!


----------



## youngb (Jun 1, 2010)

have you addressed the porn with him?


----------

